
Asynchronous Tracking for Google Analytics - duck
http://code.google.com/apis/analytics/docs/tracking/asyncTracking.html
======
IgorPartola
nbga.js is what I used before. JavaScript heavy pages could be affected quite
a lot by the traditional way of including GA.

